# IUI success stories



## monalisa81

Hi all,
As I'm still depressed about the BFN I had with IUI#1 with injectables, I just need some success stories to have my spirit back. I searched but couldn't find a thread like this here. I saw this on another forum and wanted to start it here too. Please share your success stories for all of us still waiting and hoping. Thanks :flower:

1. How many IUI cycles did you have?
2. How many mature follicles did you have at your BFP cycle?
3. What were your sperm counts post wash and motility?
4. What medications were you using, if any?
5. How many dpiui did you get your BFP?
6. First couple Beta numbers?
7. How many babies?


----------



## Rags

Hi, Didin't want to read and run. I had success on my 3rd unstimulated IUI last time round using donor sperm. 1 wonderfull baby. Got my BFP 12 days piui. Sorry I've no other details but all the best to you.


----------



## monalisa81

Rags said:


> Hi, Didin't want to read and run. I had success on my 3rd unstimulated IUI last time round using donor sperm. 1 wonderfull baby. Got my BFP 12 days piui. Sorry I've no other details but all the best to you.

thank you hun xx :kiss:


----------



## norah s

Yes BFP on 2 nd iui. 1 follicle , no med s just hcg trigger shot 36 hrs prior to iui. Not sure on sperm no s post wash think it was around 10,000.
So it does work ! I felt quite deflated too after 1st failed iui. Good luck fx for your BFP x


----------



## monalisa81

norah s said:


> Yes BFP on 2 nd iui. 1 follicle , no med s just hcg trigger shot 36 hrs prior to iui. Not sure on sperm no s post wash think it was around 10,000.
> So it does work ! I felt quite deflated too after 1st failed iui. Good luck fx for your BFP x

thank you hun, it means a lot :flower:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

1. How many IUI cycles did you have? 2..:bfp: on one but almost immediately mc'd. Number two just confirmed today with beta. 
2. How many mature follicles did you have at your BFP cycle? 4 each time
3. What were your sperm counts post wash and motility? 20 mil and I think 90%
4. What medications were you using, if any? synthroid, metformin 1500/day ugh my guts, gonal f (amount varied since I was more resistant to it this time), standard HCG trigger shot, progesterone 200 (once a day, then twice since my levels started dropping...possible cause of first mc)
5. How many dpiui did you get your BFP? Very faint on ten dpiui, confirmed on 13 dpiui 
6. First couple Beta numbers? 13dpiui 66.2 16dpiui 242.8 18dpiui 639.0
7. How many babies? Hopefully 1-2, but we shall see. Still very very early.


----------



## Siege

I am in the 2ww and am currently 8dp my first IUI so I don't know if I have been successful yet but I like reading stories from women who have even :)
I took 150g clomid cd2-6, 50iu puregon cd7-10, 75iu puregon cd11-14, 100iu puregon cd15-18, ovidrel trigger cd18 and IUI cd20..... Only had 2 follies and I was bloody lucky to get to triggering stage!!
Hubby's swimmers were 48million / 62% pre wash and 35million / 75% post wash.... Blood test on the 22nd!!


----------



## monalisa81

WTBmyBFP said:


> 1. How many IUI cycles did you have? 2..:bfp: on one but almost immediately mc'd. Number two just confirmed today with beta.
> 2. How many mature follicles did you have at your BFP cycle? 4 each time
> 3. What were your sperm counts post wash and motility? 20 mil and I think 90%
> 4. What medications were you using, if any? synthroid, metformin 1500/day ugh my guts, gonal f (amount varied since I was more resistant to it this time), standard HCG trigger shot, progesterone 200 (once a day, then twice since my levels started dropping...possible cause of first mc)
> 5. How many dpiui did you get your BFP? Very faint on ten dpiui, confirmed on 13 dpiui
> 6. First couple Beta numbers? (sorry don't have yet)
> 7. How many babies? Hopefully 1-2, but we shall see. Still very very early.

congrats hun, I hope you have a H&H 8 more months :flower:


----------



## monalisa81

Siege said:


> I am in the 2ww and am currently 8dp my first IUI so I don't know if I have been successful yet but I like reading stories from women who have even :)
> I took 150g clomid cd2-6, 50iu puregon cd7-10, 75iu puregon cd11-14, 100iu puregon cd15-18, ovidrel trigger cd18 and IUI cd20..... Only had 2 follies and I was bloody lucky to get to triggering stage!!
> Hubby's swimmers were 48million / 62% pre wash and 35million / 75% post wash.... Blood test on the 22nd!!

good luck hun, keep us posted about your result, FX'ed for you :)


----------



## keyahopes

Hi there, I've posted my story in the success stories section. Here are my answers below:

1. How many IUI cycles did you have?
A: 2
2. How many mature follicles did you have at your BFP cycle?
A: It was an unmedicated IUI, so I was not being monitored. I am assuming 1?
3. What were your sperm counts post wash and motility?
A: I can't rememb the numbers. I just rememb the volume was really low 'cause we had sex the prev day (only 0.2 ml) but the numbers were normal.
4. What medications were you using, if any?
A: None
5. How many dpiui did you get your BFP?
A: I did not test till after my AF was due. So I got my BFP about 14 dpiui. I didn't test earlier.
6. First couple Beta numbers? 17 DPIUI: 852, 22 DPIUI:4314
7. How many babies? One precious girl :)

My IUI was done based on a positive OPK. I used to test with OPKs around 12 in the mornin with both digital and regular OPKs. I had my IUI 24 hrs after the positive OPK. One piece of advice I would like to give is, if the DH sperm count is normal, do not abstain for more than 24 - 48 hours. Even though the volume and numbers might be low, the quality of the sperm will be fresher...this is from extensive literature search that I did. Also, when I mean do not abstain, I mean have sex, 'cause even if you ovulate a little earlier, your bases are covered! Not sure what worked for us, but I feel sex the previous day helped, and I could feel strong ov pains the night before the IUI.

Lotsa good luck.


----------



## monalisa81

huge thanks hun,
DH's sperm is above average, so I'll keep your tip in mind next cycle. This cycle doctor wanted us to have a break, he didn't want to use injectables 2 cycles back to back.
I hope everything goes smoothly for you :flower:


----------



## lillyttc

1. How many IUI cycles did you have? - Only one performed (1st IUI cycle cancelled after going through the gonal f thing as I already ovulated on a holiday unlike what they assessed)
2. How many mature follicles did you have at your BFP cycle? One and only one.
3. What were your sperm counts post wash and motility? Was worse than earlier as he was taking some medicines which did reverse effect. Post wash count was 1.5 mil and 72% motility and only 4% morphologically good. 
4. What medications were you using, if any? Gonal % (75 IU per day for about 6 days from day 5 to day 10 and then ovitrelle on 12 day night which was 36 hours before IUI)
5. How many dpiui did you get your BFP?- I think 14. 
6. First couple Beta numbers? 440 or 450 but I started spotting on the day i got the results and also during 13th week pregnancy.
7. How many babies? Only one (a baby girl).

We were told that given my husbands sperm analysis reports(done 3-4 times last year ) means only ICSI is the only hope.

I would like to add that I was very very depressed mid of last year for about 3-4 months which cant be described (it has been 3 years since we had started ttc by then). I could overcome it and decided that this thing in life shouldn't affect my happiness as my relation with my husband has always been good and friendly and I had/have very good prospects in my profession given my qualification and experience, all of which started getting affected due to my depression. I started taking ttc and medical assistance front of my life as a casual general part of my life and assumed that I will never see a BFP and I am going to enjoy my life traveling all over the world. I still kept consulting the doctor as if anything will happen it can happen only if 'tried' 'in time'. 

This attitude has helped me a lot dealing with social responses, personal feelings and better my life in general. All of us hear the phrase 'relax' annoying number of times. I would say from my personal experience that 'overcoming' the thought of not seeing BFP is the best way of dealing with this issue. 

Our first IUI worked miraculously indeed with hopeless sperm analysis numbers, I cant say it has been a very smooth journey so far, I am 27 weeks pregnant now and my girl is still there inside and healthy, so there is still hope that I will have my baby. 

All the best and lots of baby dust to all. :hugs:


----------



## monalisa81

lillyttc, thanks hun for taking the time to share your story. 
I really liked your approach, as it can be very depressing if you let TTC take over your life. I think I should try to take your approach. 
huge congrats for your little girl :flower:


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Lillyttc! Sounds like a tough journey but such a sweet reward! I wish you lots of good thoughts for the remainder or your pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## 678star-bex

Love this thread - how exciting!


----------



## PrincessAriel

Hello everyone, My husband and I have been trying for a baby for 2.5 years now and we have been told it also is unexplained. We have been advised on trying IUI, we have to pay for it. IVF isn't offered yet as i'm under 30 years old. What are the chances that IUI could work for us? Also how long does the whole process take from the start till the IUi?

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## sj22

I had success on round two - Ollie born in January. I had 3 eggs but sperm numbers very low, 3million post wash. 

I was on progesterone suppositories as well as nasal spray and injections until insemination. 
I didn't test until 14 days after - very restrained I know :) 

Good luck xx


----------



## monalisa81

PrincessAriel said:


> Hello everyone, My husband and I have been trying for a baby for 2.5 years now and we have been told it also is unexplained. We have been advised on trying IUI, we have to pay for it. IVF isn't offered yet as i'm under 30 years old. What are the chances that IUI could work for us? Also how long does the whole process take from the start till the IUi?
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:

Hi hun,
we're unexplained too. only your doctor give you a percentage of IUI working for you. mine gave a 40% chance but sadly round 1 ended with a BFN. The process will depend on your IUI type, whether you'll have a natural IUI or with clomid, injectables, etc. We were using injectables and I had shots for 7 days (cd2-cd9) and then IUI on CD 10 and CD 11. But mine was a little early, most ladies here have their IUI around CD 14-16. good luck xx


----------



## monalisa81

I don't want this thread to get lost, so bump :)


----------



## hockey24

What are the injectables people refer to? I did my 1st iui this month and didn't take anything other than a trigger shot. I do ovulate on my own but I'm curious if these injectables would help me more and why my FS hasn't brought it up.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

The injectables help you mature eggs/follicles in the event you do not properly mature them. For example, my body produced eggs, but did so so slowly that by the time I o'd, the lining was too thick and my luteal phase was too short. 

The injections also come with the risk of multiples 10-20% chance, as well as ovarian hyper stimulation. (the trigger can also give hyper stimulation.) So if your body is working fine as far as the production of eggs, there is really no need for injections which typically cost from $500-$2500. 

Congrats on your first IUI and :dust:


----------



## hockey24

Thank you! I've been wondering what they were for and if I should have them. Thank you for giving me the scoop!

Congrats on your :bfp:!!


----------



## angieloo

hockey24 said:


> What are the injectables people refer to? I did my 1st iui this month and didn't take anything other than a trigger shot. I do ovulate on my own but I'm curious if these injectables would help me more and why my FS hasn't brought it up.

I'm doing a natural IUI too because I have no troubles OVing. I asked my doc and he said there was no need since I have a very natural, regular cycle and the trouble is with DH sperm


----------



## monalisa81

I ovulate on my own too but we're unexplained and we're using injectables to have more eggs to target. I'd love twins although it's risky, so I've no problem with the risk of multiples. :)
DH's sperm is perfect maybe that's why our doctor is doing IUI with injectables.


----------



## 678star-bex

Im having injectables but i ov on my own. dh motility down so hopefully it will increase chance of one hitting one. would love to hear of any successs stories with low count/motility.


----------



## readyformore

monalisa81 said:


> 1. How many IUI cycles did you have?
> 2. How many mature follicles did you have at your BFP cycle?
> 3. What were your sperm counts post wash and motility?
> 4. What medications were you using, if any?
> 5. How many dpiui did you get your BFP?
> 6. First couple Beta numbers?
> 7. How many babies?

1. 4
2. 3
3. Don't remember exactly, but over 20-30 million.
4. clomid, estrace, vaginal progesterone suppositories
5. 11dpiui
6. Sorry, don't remember at all, lol
7. 1!!!!!!!!!

Hope that helps. We had unexplained infertility. Looks like we're headed down the IUI route again this fall/winter.

Good luck!


----------



## AngelUK

1. How many IUI cycles did you have? 3
2. How many mature follicles did you have at your BFP cycle? 4
3. What were your sperm counts post wash and motility? Don't remember the count but the motility was 96%
4. What medications were you using, if any? Gonef and then Ovitrex
5. How many dpiui did you get your BFP? 16 days cause I first did the test after 9 and it was negative and I had given up hope till I realised my period was late :)
6. First couple Beta numbers?  First test scheduled in 7 days. I am only 6 weeks and 4 days along
7. How many babies? See above.

Good luck gal!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

1. How many IUI cycles did you have? 2
2. How many mature follicles did you have at your BFP cycle? 5
3. What were your sperm counts post wash and motility? 20 mil before
4. What medications were you using, if any? Repronex and HCG trigger
5. How many dpiui did you get your BFP? 11
6. First couple Beta numbers? 1st was 80 at 14 days past 2nd was 206 16 days past
7. How many babies? 1

This was ttc #1 I won't even bother with the stats for #2 since all 6 failed. So far 1st IUI has failed ttc #3.


----------



## MeandZtoA

I have been "stalking" this website for about a week, but when I saw this thread I just had to register so I could post. I am a single woman, and have yet to find Mr. Right. I decided that my eggs were not getting any younger so I decided to become a Mommy with a "silent partner" (sperm donor). I am uncertain of all the stats, but it took me five time using IUI to finally become pregnant. I was on no meds. Before the fifth try I had an HSG indicating my tubes were open....8 days later I was inseminated, and that one took! I took a HPT at 12 dpiui and got a BFN. On 16 dpiui, AF came, or so I thought (it was the day she was due!), I only spotted for about 24 hrs. I waited an additional two days, and AF didn't show, so on 19 dpiui I tested again and got my BFP! The next day I had blood test to confirm; my Hcg level was over 800. When I got home I had started to bleed again....I spotted off and on for two weeks. No REAL pregnancy symptoms other than massively tender/sore BBs. Anyways...my daughter is now 5 years old, and I am trying once again with the same "silent partner". I have had one failed IUI, and am in my TWW after the second one. I know that IUIs do work; I just have to leave it up to God! He has blessed me with one EXTREMELY awesome kiddo; if that is all he wants me to have then so be it, but I really want my daughter to have a sibling if at all possible. 

I have really rattled on here...SORRY! 

Here's hoping we all get our BFPs soon!!!!!


----------



## dukeblue1212

1. How many IUI cycles did you have? 3
2. How many mature follicles did you have at your BFP cycle? 3
3. What were your sperm counts post wash and motility? 60 million, 93% motility
4. What medications were you using, if any? Clomid 
5. How many dpiui did you get your BFP? 13
6. First couple Beta numbers? 15 dpiui 83, 17 dpiui 166
7. How many babies? 1 baby due in March!

I was ready to take a break if this round of IUI didn't work. The clomid really messed with me. I was actually very surprised when I got a postive pregnancy test. Keep your head up and keep thinking positive thoughts! Good luck to you!


----------



## addie25

I'm doing IVF in September they r transfering 2 frozen embryos im so excited but my friend is doing an iui and is having trouble. She doesn't belong to a forum and has asked me to post her situation.

She has been taking daily injections and after 4 days nothing happened. After 8 days one egg began to grow and is at a 6 so very small. She is worried it wont grow properly and she won't be able to get an iui. I don't know what to tell her bc i did IVF. Has anyone had this issue and gotten good results. Please share your story so I can give her some answers. Thank you.

Congrats to all of the ladies getting BFP!!! I hope you share your experience. My friend is coming over later today and so far no one has given an opinion on her situation so I thought maybe if I post here where ladies have gotten bfp you would have more to share!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hopefully her RE has her on the right dosage of injections. Is this her first IUI?


----------



## addie25

WTBmyBFP said:


> Hopefully her RE has her on the right dosage of injections. Is this her first IUI?

It is her first IUI and he upped her meds. She never ovulated be4 do you think that can have something to do with why her eggs wont grow???


----------



## monalisa81

thanks everyone for sharing your stories,
I'm on my 2nd IUI cycle now, just started my injections yesterday, FX'ed for all :flower:


----------



## AngelUK

Just to update you: Had my scan two days ago and I am having twins! 
Hope all goes well with you too now :)


----------



## monalisa81

AngelUK said:


> Just to update you: Had my scan two days ago and I am having twins!
> Hope all goes well with you too now :)

wow, that's wonderful hun
enjoy your news xx


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Angeluk I am so happy for u.
Can u please help me feel better. I've just got Af two days ago after second Iui and I feel worse as every hour passes. I'm convinced number 3 ( my last try) won't work either but then I saw ur last two posts and thought maybe I'm stupid? I just can't get my head around y it hasn't worked or y we didn't get pregnant before the iui's so have lost faith in the whole process. Have u been pregnant before? Did u feel like I do? Did u have faith number 3 would work? Sorry for the questions. U must be so happy.


----------



## monalisa81

bump :)


----------



## AngelUK

@ Trying 2 cope I am so sorry I only saw this now! 
This is my first pregnancy and I was pretty convinced that IUI wouldn't work just cause I was/am a lil scared of IVF and I just couldn't believe I'd be spared that. I know why we didn't get pregnant before IUI but we had to go to the fertility clinic and do all sorts of check ups to find out. It was due to my OH having too many anti bodies in his sperm. My results were all as should be. Did your doctors find out a reason for infertility in your case? I will try and check in here more often and check on your posts. Good luck hun!


----------



## Mas1118

I had my 1st iui last week b2b. I had 3 mature eggs, counts were 24 and next day 23 million post wash and I will probably do a test on Saturday! Fxed. Good luck to all you ladies if you are waiting for a BFP. And best wishes to those expecting!


----------



## Bunnylicious

AngelUK said:


> @ Trying 2 cope I am so sorry I only saw this now!
> This is my first pregnancy and I was pretty convinced that IUI wouldn't work just cause I was/am a lil scared of IVF and I just couldn't believe I'd be spared that. I know why we didn't get pregnant before IUI but we had to go to the fertility clinic and do all sorts of check ups to find out. It was due to my OH having too many anti bodies in his sperm. My results were all as should be. Did your doctors find out a reason for infertility in your case? I will try and check in here more often and check on your posts. Good luck hun!

May I ask what kind of IUI did you do? Natural/No meds or with fertility drugs?


----------



## Titi

Mas1118-good luck! Keep us posted, my first IUI is today


----------



## ashleyjean

Yay good luck, Titi! 

2 days until my beta! I haven't had really ANY symptoms so I'm not very optimistic... even though I know alot of people don't have any symptoms... So we'll see.


----------



## Titi

ashleyjean-WOW-have you not tested? Super proud of your willpower-how are you making it through the 2ww I'm already insane and it's only been 6 hours;(


----------



## ashleyjean

Haha, I know! I think it's my fear of only seeing one line. Also I've been afraid of the small chance that the HCG isn't all out of my system and if I POAS I'd get a false positive, which would be horrible.


----------



## Titi

argh I know-that's why I am insane and planning on testing out trigger. Then I will know when it's out and will also know I'll see a few bfns at first. I'm HOPING that will make it was easier on me in the long run. OOOOH super crossing my fingers+ EVERYTHING for you......I know how hard this is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelUK

Bunnylicious said:


> May I ask what kind of IUI did you do? Natural/No meds or with fertility drugs?

Yeah we were told to enhance our chances I got daily injections of Gonef and then on my ovulation day Ovitrex. Good luck to you xxx :)


----------



## LalaB80

1. How many IUI cycles did you have?5
2. How many mature follicles did you have at your BFP cycle?1
3. What were your sperm counts post wash and motility?not sure
4. What medications were you using, if any?clomid, ovidrel
5. How many dpiui did you get your BFP?12dpiui
6. First couple Beta numbers?54 (13dp) 165 (15 dp)
7. How many babies? Just one, we saw the heartbeat at 6w1d transvaginal, go back on Monday for an 8w1d abdominal u/s!


----------



## monalisa81

I was the one to start this thread but our 2nd IUI with injectables just failed and I got my period today. Doctor told us we should move onto IVF as we're unexplained and perfect follicles with perfect sperm ended up with BFNs at IUI tries. I wish good luck to all who are waiting for their results, sadly I don't get to enter my own success story details here. loads of baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## ashleyjean

monalisa, I feel I will be in your shoes in a month. My first IUI cycle failed as AF showed up today for me :( We are unexplained too. This time I had 6 beautiful follicles! Uhg. Still holing out hope for IUI #2 this month but something just tells me we'll end up at IVF. Good luck to you! At least IVF has a much higher success rate!


----------



## monalisa81

ashleyjean,
I'm sorry your first IUI failed, I know the feeling. Don't lose hope, there are a lot of women who had BFPs at 2nd IUI. I hope you get your BFP 2nd round and won't need IVF. :flower:


----------



## ashleyjean

Thank you! :)


----------



## hockey24

Want to bump this thread as I'm a little depressed on the arrival of AF today after an IUI with injectables this month. Planning to more IUI's before moving to IVF in 2012. 

Would love to hear more positive results from IUI's!


----------

